# Sqtcrk lives



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

No wonder he's down in NC...I'm pretty sure that Red Wings fans are asked to leave NY during hockey season. And all this while we thought it was to "check on his bees". One more great mystery solved.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Yer both lookin' good!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Like the Maxant T shirt!


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Why are the supers stored on their sides? Do those frames have drawn comb? Is that the proper way to store them? I stored my drawn frames inside this year and last week found recent wax moth damage.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

ddb123 said:


> Why are the supers stored on their sides?


To provide maximum light and air movement... to keep the wax moths away.... works pretty good. But they are not there too long before they go in for fumigation...


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

What do you use for fumigation? Phosphine or Ethylene oxide? Or maybe something else?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Phosphine... Dangerous.. but effective. As you no doubt know, one has to be licensed to purchase it.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

We use it (phosphine) commonly for fumigation. Yes, plenty dangerous. but we're licensed. We would use ethylene oxide, but it's not licensed for use here in WY. Why do you fumigate? AFB? Nosema? Other?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Why do you fumigate? AFB? Nosema? Other?


Wax moths... small hive beetles. Wax moths can be voracious here in the south, I suppose neither of these are serious problems in WY.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Herb, where's your cigar?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Barry said:


> Herb, where's your cigar?


Hmm... might take me a while to figure that one out  . Do I look like Groucho Marx?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I enlarged your picture to get alook at Marks Fancy honey van and.......You guys both have big grins and your road map eyes are looking pretty Glassy!

I am assuming you guys must both be allergic to Kudzu!! Oh wait, the Kudzu wasn't blooming when I was down last week?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Joel said:


> You guys both have big grins and your road map eyes are looking pretty Glassy!


Nah, Mark partied all week at ABF. I seen him.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Mike, I really enjoyed your NUC talk at ABF. I should have tried to find Mark while I was there. I hope to see you you both at EAS in PA this summer. Dan


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

hpm08161947 said:


> I suppose neither of these are serious problems in WY.


Nope, too cold.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Has Mark been on a health kick? He appears fitter in this photo than others I have seen. :applause:


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Has Mark been on a health kick? He appears fitter in this photo than others I have seen. :applause:


I was about to say the same thing. :applause:


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats the cleanist I have ever seen Mark!


----------

